# CO2 cartridges - does size matter?



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

12 or 16 - does it matter?


----------



## jpick915 (May 7, 2006)

They both work just fine as long as your inflater will use them, but a single 16g cartridge will inflate a 700 x 23c tire to approx 90-100 psi. You would have to use 1+ 12g cartridges to reach the same level of inflation. For that reason I use only 16g cartridges.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

If you are on a training ride and not more than 20 miles from home, a 12g will work. Like Jpick says, you have to make sure that it will fit in your inflator. I found that I had to carry a few washers to shim the 12g to proper be aligned in my inflator. At that point, why, just go for the 16g.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

size does matter......unfortunately


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I always buy 16s.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

One coveat...I usually buy my cartridges from KMart. I've purchased some on the web before. Some of them were fine, some not. The ones that weren't all right were just a mm or 2 too long to fit in my inflater. No matter how I tried I couldn't screw the top on so that I could use the cartridge.

Now, I only buy them locally, and I take my inflater with me to make sure they fit. I would never buy them from a bike shop unless it was an emergency. Getting them from KMart they're less than half price.


----------



## tlc4bikes (Dec 31, 2009)

The 12g are used for 650 sized racing type tire (650 x 20 , 650 x 23 etc.) and the 16g are used on 700 sized tires and the 25g for mtn.bike tires.


----------



## jpick915 (May 7, 2006)

Actually a 16g will inflate a 26 x 2.1 MTB tire to 35-40 psi. I use 16g for both road and MTB.


----------



## tlc4bikes (Dec 31, 2009)

Actually a 12g will put enough air into a mtn bike tire so you can get home as well ----- I will repeat: 12g are usually for 650 size racing tires like the 650 x 21 or 23 (I have seen riders use a 16g cartridge on a 650 x 20 tire) and the 16g are usually used for the 700 size tire and the 25g is usually for mtn bike tires. There are even larger compressed air canisters that can be used more than once. What tire with what cartridge size is your choice.


----------



## jpick915 (May 7, 2006)

Look, I consider myself primarily a mountain biker and I have never seen anyone carrying a 25g cartridge. Most mountain bikers don't run more than 35 psi in their tires. Anything else is over kill. Feel free to repeat yourself as often as you like


----------

